# Best phillips driver bits



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I give up. Is there a brand of phillips driver bits that will last? I've tired the cheap ones, expensive ones, no name and brand name and they all seem to start slipping and/or get ate up after maybe 100 screws.

Is it just the nature of the beast or is there a bit that will last?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I quit using phillip head screws just because of that.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Think square head screws and bits! Used to be called Robertson head or some such, too long ago and nobody uses that name anymore. Only reason Phillips ever became the standard in manufacturing is cause some guy had a patent on the square head design. Henry Ford and other manufacturers refused to pay the extra fraction of a cent more per screw for the patent holder, even though productivity would have increased. Its slowly reviving after patent ran out. But in mean time factories had all this equipment to deal with Phillips, so change to square head is slow but progressing.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

When I was working aviation, I found that Apex close tolerance bits worked best for us - and we really beat the hell out of our #2 bits. Here's a link to what I'm talking about: Apex 446-2X | 1/4" Hex Drive Bits & Blades

The steel is good, and they generally fit better than competing bits.

Edit: I'd generally use a dab of valve grinding compound on the bit tip with a speed handle for stuck screws (best last option before drilling and extracting), but the Apex anti-cam-out (ACR) bits are probably ok for general purpose use on lower-quality fasteners.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Torx bits are way better than phillips or square drive. 
Also torx are more common than square drive.
If you ask any builders in your area I bet they all prefer and use torx when possible (I know myself and all my contractor buddies do).


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Are you using a screw gun or an electric drill? A screw gun is set to stop on it's own, a drill will keep going. Are you stripping the bits out by spinning the bits after the screw has hit home?


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Yup, Apex brand bits hold up very well.

I don't think its always the bits that are the problem... some screws have heads which don't appear to fit any bit very well.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm using a drill, I some times set the clutch but usually don't.

What usually happens is the screw reaches that point where its 'almost there' and takes a lot of toque to drive the rest of the way down. That's when the bit will jump out.

I do like torx but I've had the same problem with them. But mostly with long screws.

I guess its just the nature of the beast. Bits are going to die I just have to balance the amount of time they last vs the cost. It just drives (pardon the pun) me bonkers because it always seems the bit goes belly up when I don't have another handy.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have a far easier time driving philips head screws using a bit holder like the one shown below. The sleeve helps keep the the bit and screw aligned so there is much less popping out of the bit and less stripping of the screwhead. When using a bit holder on a long screw, I find that by putting all my weight on the driver and running it at high rpms it will sink the screw to the head without stripping it.


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

watcher said:


> I'm using a drill, I some times set the clutch but usually don't.
> 
> What usually happens is the screw reaches that point where its 'almost there' and takes a lot of toque to drive the rest of the way down. That's when the bit will jump out.
> 
> ...


Using the clutch will really help keep your screw heads clean. It'll also help with overdriving. Over time, the repeated impacts will work-harden the bit - which will eventually snap at the tip - but this takes a long time, even with severe duty use.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

I have run into the same issues with the phillips bits too. I have a special hatred for torx screws, they are total junk IMO. The worst part is that the vast majority of tooling I use at work uses those ---- torx screws to hold inserts to the cutter. I can't count how many times I've had to take a hammer to a $400-$800 cutter to get a wasted insert out due the torx screw head being stripped.

If I predrill the hole, 99% of the time I have zero issues with the phillips heads.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

citxmech said:


> Using the clutch will really help keep your screw heads clean. It'll also help with overdriving. Over time, the repeated impacts will work-harden the bit - which will eventually snap at the tip - but this takes a long time, even with severe duty use.


The problem I keep running into with the clutch is different places in wood has different densities. Set it to drive a screw flush in one place and the next screw stop with a 1/2 inch sticking out. I can keep from burying them buy using a drywall screw attachment but that does nothing when I hit a hard spot.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I am using a Craftsman 12V nextec RA impact driver, and the impact action REALLY cuts down on the slippage of the bit. I have snapped many 2-3" phillips screws because I tried to drive it intoo far, but the bit hardly ever jumps out of the screwhead.

You will never go back to a regular cluth drill /driver again. It is amazing how easily it will drive screws thru 2x4's with nary a stripped head.


----------

